# Kimbo Slice might be signed to Bellator?



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

http://cagepassionmedia.com/2014/06/16/rumor-kimbo-slice-signing-bellator/



> If you had Kimbo Slice going to Bellator in your Monday MMA rumor pool, you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> While no sources have confirmed, social media exploded today with word that Kevin Ferguson, better known as Kimbo Slice signed with Bellator MMA.
> 
> ...



Anyone know if this is legit?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Included the article for you 

But yeah nothings confirmed from anyone, Cagepotato reported it too, but again they stated there has been zero confirmation.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Honestly i'm surprised they haven't so far.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd almost forgot about Kimbo.

I wonder who they'll feed to him? I bet its a slugger with no ground game.

First half decent fighter Kimbo gets he'll lose, because as Kimbo found out in MMA, the Pro's don't fight in back yards.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Kimbo will win the bellator tournament and finally make Bellator legit.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Idk but this definitely makes bellator worthwhile


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Houston Alexander rematch?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Viacom certainly has a recruitment policy. Both Bellator and TNA love a big show cast off!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well considering the leadership shakeup in Bellator this wouldn't surprise me. This may have been one of the reason Bjorn left. However, considering Scott Coker wasn't interested in signing Kimbo Slice to Strikeforce I'm wondering if he's being forced to deal with it.


----------

